# My New Kinky Weave (Of Course Pic HEAVY)



## Ediese (May 31, 2009)

You guys already know how I do with the pics.

I just wanted to share pics of my RHO/AAMH kinky install. Please read this before asking questions. I'm going to try to try to address all questions here. 

Specs: RHO Old Kinky (realhairexclusive.com) 5 pieces (3 - 16", 2 - 20")
AAMH - only used two pieces at the top of my head 20" - allaboutmyhair.com. If this hair was just as long as RHO, I would use it instead because it's such a perfect match. I bought 20", but it was way too short.

I colored the hair with Bigen Oriental Black. I did not seal any wefts. I had Shekore from Elevations install my hair. Her contact # is 2817876041. She braided my hair straight back in really small cornrows, and sewed the ends. She left a tiny bit at the top probably 2", and .5 on the sides and back.

I really like my hair. I think I'll get it layered in the front to frame my face better, and trimmed a little. I didn't let her cut it, and she folded the wefts. I'm not use to having hair this long. Since I want my hair to be this long in its natural state, I guess I have to get use to it.  I think that blending it with AAMH worked out well because the RHO isn't that kinky. It has a much looser texture. If you have 4a or 4b hair, you will definitely have to mix it with a coarser/kinkier texture hair for it to blend. In the last pics, I didn't use any product I just wet the hair. This is definitely going to be my summer install. I'm going to start working out, and this is perfect hair for that.

Here are the pics. I have more in my fotki.

I put it in a pony on my way home.




Half up.




Slightly damp no product




Blending










Dry hair (haven't tried to define curls yet. It looks like a twist out now because I put it in some twists for bed)


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (May 31, 2009)

It's beautiful Ediese, blends well with your own natural hair!


----------



## FindingMe (May 31, 2009)

On Sunday I just have to go on and bust out with the "JEEZUS...LAWD"!!!

Girl, i almost fell on the floor looking at them pics.   *LAWD HAVE MERCY that is GORGEOUS!!!!!!*


----------



## soonergirl (May 31, 2009)

looks good!!


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (May 31, 2009)

soooooo pretty!  thanks for the pics.  it is a seamless blend.


----------



## Lyoness (May 31, 2009)

wow it looks amazing!!!!


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (May 31, 2009)

i absolutely love it!


----------



## Filmatic (May 31, 2009)

Ooo I like it. If I wasn't about to get braids...


----------



## Ediese (May 31, 2009)

Thanks ladies!!! Hope you guys have a great Sunday!!


----------



## Galadriel (May 31, 2009)

So pretty!


----------



## MRJ1972 (May 31, 2009)

Looks great!!!


This should be a great style for the summer...just wash,condition and go!!!


----------



## yellow08 (May 31, 2009)

Very nice!!! It looks soooooo natural! Love it!


----------



## supermodelsonya (May 31, 2009)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

THAT LOOKS FANTASTIC!

I almost hit the floor as well! 

Ediese..as always great hair. Oh I'm so jelly!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 31, 2009)

That is just beautiful and the perfect summer do!!  You look like a baby doll, just peferct!!


----------



## mkd (May 31, 2009)

So pretty.  Love it.


----------



## berryblack (May 31, 2009)

Your weaves are always FIRE!  Loves it!


----------



## Ediese (May 31, 2009)

Thanks ladies! You guys are so sweet!!  I think I'm addicted to weaves with kinky curly texture. I don't think I'll ever go back to straight weaves. This is just much easier for me to blend with my natural hair, and stop using heat to blend all the time. I'll be wearing this weave for a few months. I needed a break from my hair. Hopefully, I'll get to MBL this year or close to it!

ETA: I am planning on wearing this straight sometime next month. That's a good thing with this hair too. You can blow it out, and flat iron it.


----------



## *Happily Me* (May 31, 2009)

it's very pretty 

and it looks natural too!


----------



## Jadore_tay (May 31, 2009)

that is hands down one of the best weaves i've seen. I love it


----------



## niva (May 31, 2009)

Beautiful! It looks so natural!


----------



## mstar (May 31, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Vinillablue (May 31, 2009)

I don't get into the weave thing...but yours is perfect!!!!


----------



## doll-baby (May 31, 2009)

It's very pretty and it matches your hair texture to a T.


----------



## Allandra (May 31, 2009)

Looks nice.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 31, 2009)

I love it! Sooooo beautiful!


----------



## Noir (May 31, 2009)

Perrrrrfet timing cos I plan on getting my curly install end of June.

Your hair looks lovely as always 

Why did you mix the two textures, instead of using the AAMH alone?

Which brand do you prefer out of RHO, AAMH and the Kinky Kurly you had a few months back.


----------



## Lovelylocs (May 31, 2009)

It looks nice.


----------



## Freespirit02 (May 31, 2009)

it's super pretty!


----------



## SUPER SWEET (May 31, 2009)

Loves it. It looks great on you.


----------



## doriannc (May 31, 2009)

it looks really nice. how is the upkeep? is it hard or easy to manage?


----------



## Noir (May 31, 2009)

ohhhh ok so the AAMH 20" is too short? Where exactly does the length fall on you?


----------



## quasimodi (May 31, 2009)

Ediese said:


> You guys already know how I do with the pics.
> 
> I just wanted to share pics of my RHO/AAMH kinky install. Please read this before asking questions. I'm going to try to try to address all questions here.
> 
> ...


 
GORGEOUS!!


----------



## adf23 (May 31, 2009)

Your hair looks fab- I love it.  I had a weave done by Shakore some months back, and she did a really good job.  Highly recommend.


----------



## productjunkie814 (May 31, 2009)

Wow...you are making me want to weave my hair up!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (May 31, 2009)

wow looks really good, and it blends very well


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 31, 2009)

I really like this.  I'm not a weave person but you make me want to get one right now.  That is beautiful.


----------



## Newtogrow (May 31, 2009)

That is beautiful.


----------



## Desarae (May 31, 2009)

OMG THAT IS SOOO BEAUTIFUL AND IT LOOKS REALLY GOOD ON YOU!


----------



## MonPetite (May 31, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## BrandNew (May 31, 2009)

I love it! Gorgeous!


----------



## prettykinks (May 31, 2009)

WOW I love it! I wish I could find someone in VA to do my hair like that.


----------



## Saffirejuiliet (May 31, 2009)

I like it. It is a very cute summer look. Compliments you very well.


----------



## SoCalli (May 31, 2009)

You and your hair are very pretty.


----------



## Ediese (May 31, 2009)

Noir said:


> Perrrrrfet timing cos I plan on getting my curly install end of June.
> 
> Your hair looks lovely as always
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! I mixed it because the RHO is not as coarse as the AAMH, and I wanted to wear a long/looser texture kinky this time. The one I had last month was too big for me, and took too much work to detangle. It was even more work than my natural hair.  The longest AAMH is 20". When I put it against my nape, it was about APL. I'm 5'9 with a long neck though. I wanted it more like BSL. 

I had her put the AAMH at the top so that it would blend in with my 4a hair. The RHO is more like 3c/3b. I think if the AAMH was much longer it would be a perfect texture match for 4a natural hair. However, I really like the RHO because it's much easier to detangle (cowashed this morning), and you can straighten it more easily. Although the AAMH is a perfect match, it's more afroish, takes more work to straighten, and it get's really big. If you like that, it would work for you. I wanted something longer, and with a looser texture this time. I'm planning to straigthen next month.



doriannc said:


> it looks really nice. how is the upkeep? is it hard or easy to manage?


 
I just got it installed on Friday, but so far it has been easy. I cowashed this morning, and it looks FABULOUS!! I left some conditioner in the hair, and put a little kinky custard to blend. I then brushed with my denman, and the curls are popping.



Noir said:


> ohhhh ok so the AAMH 20" is too short? Where exactly does the length fall on you?


 
It's about APL on me.


----------



## mahoganee (May 31, 2009)

Love it! It looks good!


----------



## Ediese (May 31, 2009)

YIPPEEE!! The thanks button is back!


----------



## msa (May 31, 2009)

Looks great!

Is the AAMH hair from the same place as the RHO?


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (May 31, 2009)

Bump the hair...I want your car...lol
You look gorgeous as usual!


----------



## Ediese (May 31, 2009)

msa said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Is the AAMH hair from the same place as the RHO?


 
Thanks! No, the AAMH is from allaboutmyhair.com, and the RHO is from realhairexclusive.com.


----------



## godzooki (May 31, 2009)

I usually personally don't like weaves but that is beautiful!!!  I love it!


----------



## tiffers (May 31, 2009)

That looks beautiful! It matches so well, I would have never known it was a weave! Just gorgeous!


----------



## Soliel185 (May 31, 2009)

It looks really good! 

I think the layers would look nice too. It looks kind of blunt right now, length-wise, and that's the only thing that would make me suspect that it wasn't all yours. But the color, texture, everything looks great! 

You gonna need a bodyguard this summer!


----------



## MsElise (May 31, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW!!!!! That is absolutely gorgeous! I SO WANT YOUR HAIR!!!!


----------



## frizzeegurl (May 31, 2009)

Ediese, 

Your hair is amazing! I was thrilled to see a Houston phone number. I will definitely give this lady a call. Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Noir (May 31, 2009)

Ediese said:


> The one I had last month was too big for me, and took too much work to detangle. It was even more work than my natural hair.


Oh no, that might not work for me then. Would you say the kinky curly you had last month and the AAMH are similar texture? 

Wow 5'9"! I'm 5'3" so the 20 inch AAMH should be fine. I want the length of hair to fall slightly below APL.

Thanks for answering my questions


----------



## gorgeous86 (May 31, 2009)

Beautiful hair on a beautiful lady


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 31, 2009)

prettykinks said:


> WOW I love it! I wish I could find someone in VA to do my hair like that.


for real...i'm from NN too so if you find someone....yeah.

ediese, your hair is beautiful, as always. i love it!


----------



## delitefulmane (May 31, 2009)

Really nice Edise!! Have you ever had a guy question you as to whether that was REALLY your hair or not? If so, what did you say? Or what would you say if you are asked? 

I ask because I have a curly half wig and when I wear it it blends. While wearing it this guys asked me if it was mine. To save him the trouble, I just said yeah!  Now, why should he have had to continue perpetuating the stereotype that Black women don't have long hair....even though it wasn't all mine. Im sure some out there has hair as long as my half wig!!


----------



## Ediese (May 31, 2009)

Noir said:


> Oh no, that might not work for me then. Would you say the kinky curly you had last month and the AAMH are similar texture?
> 
> Wow 5'9"! I'm 5'3" so the 20 inch AAMH should be fine. I want the length of hair to fall slightly below APL.
> 
> Thanks for answering my questions


 

Oops...I meant back in January/February. I think they're similiar texture, but the AAMH is better quality and better curls.


----------



## cupcakes (May 31, 2009)

That's hot


----------



## morehairplease (May 31, 2009)

I love it....it's so natural looking!


----------



## Lanea87 (May 31, 2009)

Nice Ms. Lady......


----------



## Ediese (May 31, 2009)

delitefulmane said:


> Really nice Edise!! Have you ever had a guy question you as to whether that was REALLY your hair or not? If so, what did you say? Or what would you say if you are asked?
> 
> I ask because I have a curly half wig and when I wear it it blends. While wearing it this guys asked me if it was mine. To save him the trouble, I just said yeah!  Now, why should he have had to continue perpetuating the stereotype that Black women don't have long hair....even though it wasn't all mine. Im sure some out there has hair as long as my half wig!!


 
A long time ago when I was in the business of wearing really fake looking weaves guys wouldn't even have to question if it was mine. They automatically knew the too blonde, silky with kinky roots weaves were fake. I think since I've started wearing weaves that look more natural I haven't had anyone question it. Both of my exes knew my hair was longish, and knew that I was going to get a weave. I think if a guy asked me now that I'm single I would probably tell him that it wasn't mine, but that I wore it to give my hair a break.


----------



## Sirens_Song (May 31, 2009)

Stunning! Simply stunning...


----------



## Missi (May 31, 2009)

this is what i call good hair porn. Lol.... I love pic heavy threads... this looks so beautiful. Chichelle had natural hair just like this to her waist.... Wish i can rock this style one day


----------



## Mom23 (May 31, 2009)

Very pretty!! It blends with your hair really well.


----------



## Gibsongal (May 31, 2009)

Oh that install is just gorgeous!!!! Very pretty!!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (May 31, 2009)

That is some beautiful hair!! If I was still weaving, I'd go with kinky curly for my natural hair instead of my old standby, Spanish Wavy, from when I was texlaxed.

It really looks great on you!


----------



## blackpearl81 (May 31, 2009)

Wow this looks good! You wear it well chica


----------



## soslychic (May 31, 2009)

What?! That's a weave? It's the best one I've ever seen. Gawgeous!!!


----------



## larry3344 (May 31, 2009)

Your weaves are always on point makes me reconsider (and I hate weaves with  a passion); I've never had a weave and don't plan on getting one but I must say I have seen so many ones I didn't think it was possible to have well done weave.


----------



## naijamerican (May 31, 2009)

You and your hair look beautiful - it looks so natural, like it all grew from your scalp!


----------



## divya (May 31, 2009)

Beautiful!

Now if you are going to wear weave, that's the way to go...


----------



## ManeVixen (May 31, 2009)

I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You r my hair idol...just added this hair 2 my wishlist


----------



## thickness (May 31, 2009)

very pretty!  love it!


----------



## Kneechay (Jun 2, 2009)

i was JUST in Houston this weekend, I shoulda caught up with you. I just got my sew in too!


----------



## RadiantBeauty (Jun 2, 2009)

Beautiful! It blends in so well with your natural hair, I can't believe thats a weave!


----------



## mscocoface (Jun 2, 2009)

I wish they would get a 4bcz kinky weave out.  I think I would really be tempted with that one. 

Your hair looks wonderful!


----------



## foxee (Jun 2, 2009)

WHOA.  




That is all.


----------



## Naturallong81 (Jun 2, 2009)

loves it!   it looks nice and very natural.


----------



## Ediese (Jun 2, 2009)

Nichi said:


> i was JUST in Houston this weekend, I shoulda caught up with you. I just got my sew in too!


 
Awww...I wish you had contacted me. We could have gone for drinks or something. Keep me in mind the next time you head down here. I saw your sew-in, and totally love it! I miss my straight sew-ins sometimes. I think I'll be straightening this hair next month.


----------



## BrittanyH26 (Jun 2, 2009)

girl, this looks so good!  it is so natural!  works GREAT with your hair!


----------



## GodsGrace (Jun 2, 2009)

Dang E, that is one purrty weave, I would never be able to tell it's not your own hair.


----------



## firecracker (Jun 2, 2009)

Thats really pretty but its small loose curly not kinky.  I got some kinks fo ya!  LOL  It looks really great and natural on you.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jun 2, 2009)

WOW, JUST WOW! I've never in my life even thought about wearing weave till I saw your photos. It looks so natural and healthy. It really fits you. Believe it or not these photos are inspiring.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 2, 2009)

it looks so natural and pretty!


----------



## sweetpuff (Jun 2, 2009)

keep us posted on the care, maintenance and shedding


----------



## SelahOco (Jun 2, 2009)

Ediese said:


> Thanks ladies! You guys are so sweet!!  I think I'm addicted to weaves with kinky curly texture. I don't think I'll ever go back to straight weaves. This is just much easier for me to blend with my natural hair, and stop using heat to blend all the time. I'll be wearing this weave for a few months. I needed a break from my hair. Hopefully, I'll get to MBL this year or close to it!
> 
> ETA: I am planning on wearing this straight sometime next month. That's a good thing with this hair too. You can blow it out, and flat iron it.


 

How do you wash?  I'm seriously considering this now, you look SO pretty!


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 2, 2009)

You have done it again! Beautiful install girl


----------



## msincognito (Jun 2, 2009)

Love it.....taking notes for my next install!


----------



## nucienuce1 (Jun 2, 2009)

I normally don't like weaves at all but this is the most beautiful one that I've ever seen!! What to go.


----------



## TCatt86 (Jun 2, 2009)

Ediese your weaves are always beautiful looking!! I would take the plunge but I don't think anyone in New Orleans can do that good of a job. Beautiful!!


----------



## hillytmj (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow, it looks great!


----------



## cmw45 (Jun 3, 2009)

I have always been anti-weave for myself but you make me want to try it.


----------



## FeelinIt (Jun 3, 2009)

Um Ediese, from a fellow H-town chick, thank you very much.  I have been looking for someone to do my sew ins and I think I just found her....Thanks again


----------



## princessnad (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow

Always beautiful


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 3, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! The blending is more than perfect.

I always love your posts cos of all the pictures you share


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2009)

It looks so natural! I love it. I may have to try that hair because I'm thinking about transitioning and that's a great match!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 3, 2009)

Beautiful, Ediesse, 
-also, is it easy to wash?  Does that take alot of time?  How often will you wash, condition your hair?

TIA!


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 3, 2009)

Your weaves are the best- gorgeous


----------



## msh5b (Jun 3, 2009)

WOW!  It looks amazing and is a perfect match for your natural hair!


----------



## LJewel (Jun 3, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## loved (Jun 3, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!! Very natural.


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 3, 2009)

*sighs*

i wish i knew a good braider/weaver... i want a break from my hair too... 

that is the closest match i think i could get. *taking notes in case she does find the right person to install this for her*


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Jun 3, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE this look...You are such an inspiration... I don't usually do weaves, but I am going to definitely look into getting one like this. I went out to get a half wig similar to this b/c I saw this post yesterday...Hopefully, it will ease me into taking the plunge with getting the install. You're looking quite  FAB!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 3, 2009)

Girl you are the weave master.
every thread u start you look different in it.


----------



## kami11213 (Jun 3, 2009)

I love how it blends in w/ your natural hair... Gorgeous


----------



## Ediese (Jun 3, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> Girl you are the weave master.
> *every thread u start you look different in it*.


 
Thank you!It's funny that you say that. I went on a date with this new guy, and he said that I looked different in every pic on my dating profile. He wasn't sure which look I would have for our date.  I gotta keep switching it up. lol


----------



## Ediese (Jun 3, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Beautiful, Ediesse,
> -also, is it easy to wash? Does that take alot of time? How often will you wash, condition your hair?
> 
> TIA!


 
I've cowashed once before, and I can't believe how easy it is to detangle. It's even easier than my natural hair. The comb glides through it. I love to cowash, and was thinking about doing it probably 3x per week, but I dont' think I will. 

Since I'm natural and planning to wear this for 3 months, the constant cowashing will cause my hair to matt. I'll probably just cowash 1x per week. The good thing about this curly hair is that I can easily spray scurl moisturizer diluted with water on the braids, and not worry about the weave getting greasy. I also just spray the weave in the morning with scurl mixed with water to revive the curls. It takes about 3 minutes, and it looks fab afterwards.


----------



## Ediese (Jun 3, 2009)

firecracker said:


> Thats really pretty but its *small loose curly not kinky*. I got some kinks fo ya! LOL It looks really great and natural on you.


 

I hope that others noticed this too. Thanks for mentioning. I think if anyone with coarse density natural hair uses this one for an install they will have problem with blending. If your hair is a finer texture or about 3b, you should be fine. Otherwise, mix it with AAMH like I did. I know it would not have blended with my coarse 4a hair if I didn't.


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 3, 2009)

^^^***still taking notes!***


----------



## Ediese (Jun 3, 2009)

OcoLove said:


> How do you wash? I'm seriously considering this now, you look SO pretty!


 

Thank you! I haven't washed my hair with shampoo yet, but the trick to washing is diluting your product with water in a bottle. I use a water bottle. I mix shampoo and water, and shake it up. Then, I pour it on my head in the shower, and massage my scalp. Make sure that you properly rinse all the product out. I just airdry afterwards. 

I'll be cowashing with this weave to help maintain the texture. It's the same process as above. I did it a few days ago, and it was great! After I'm done cowashing, I apply Frizz Ease, spray my hair and the weave with Scurl and water. I apply some Kinky Curly Custard to blend my hair with the weave. Then, I put a shirt over my hair to stop the drippies, and taddaaa!! By the time it dries, the curls are perfect and frizzless.


----------



## Kneechay (Jun 3, 2009)

Ediese,
I'll be back soon and I'll definitely hit you up. I had a question though, I plan to have this sew in for at least two months or more if I can. How much/often should I wash or cowash? Is it a good idea to use a squeeze/nozzle top bottle and squeeze oil into my scalp to the braids twice a month?


----------



## Kneechay (Jun 3, 2009)

Ediese,
I'll be back soon and I'll definitely hit you up. I had a question though, I plan to have this sew in for at least two months or more if I can. How much/often should I wash or cowash? Is it a good idea to use a squeeze/nozzle top bottle and squeeze oil into my scalp to the braids twice a month?


----------



## brucebettye (Jun 3, 2009)

Beautiful.  It looks like it is all your real hair.  That is unbeweavable!!!!  One of the best weaves I have ever seen!!!!!!!


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 3, 2009)

You have the MOST natural looking installs ever.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 3, 2009)

Ediese.. you are gorgeous!!! And I love love LOVE the hair!!!


----------



## Finally Free (Jun 3, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!!! It's so natural looking & you are wearing it well!!!


----------



## Mynappturalme (Jun 4, 2009)

Ediese,

I just want to thank you for posting this thread, I received my hair in the mail and I love it.  My dad is visiting and thought it was mine. It's great and e I love it.  I got mine from lanikshair and I got the super kinky 2 14' and it's wonderful!  I put Hawaiian Silky and water in it, and it loosen the curls making it longer.

Again thank you it's great and your installs look GREAT!


----------



## nikki2229 (Jun 4, 2009)

I somehow missed this thread but your hair looks great.


----------



## fyb87 (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh wow!  That is gorgeous!  I would have thought that was your hair!  I've never heard of this before.  Very very nice.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jun 4, 2009)

It looks really good, and does blend well with you hair.  Very nice.


----------



## brownelovely (Jun 4, 2009)

That looks gorgeous and blends so well with your hair!


----------



## Whisper (Jun 4, 2009)

This is lovely!!!!


----------



## Ediese (Jun 4, 2009)

Nichi said:


> Ediese,
> I'll be back soon and I'll definitely hit you up. I had a question though, I plan to have this sew in for at least two months or more if I can. How much/often should I wash or cowash? Is it a good idea to use a squeeze/nozzle top bottle and squeeze oil into my scalp to the braids twice a month?


 

If you're planning to wear it for 2 months, then I think washing once per week is fine. I don't see anything wrong with applying oil twice a month. That should okay. Just make sure you don't apply too much. Since you're wearing straight hair, it will make the weave greasy.


----------



## DozenRoses99 (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice and realistic looking!


----------



## yodie (Jun 4, 2009)

Your hair is gorgeous!!


----------



## notmyhair (Jun 5, 2009)

I love your hair...I went to realhairexclusive.com I didn't see anything about shipping to the US...I'm i blind?


----------



## Mertzy (Jun 5, 2009)

It is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## SelahOco (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm on a mission RIGHT NOW to recreate this look for myself.  I'm 4b though...so I'm a lil nervous about the choices.  You think I can do kinkier in fron to blend and a looser curl in back? (basically the opposite of what it sounds like you did).


----------



## Jazzmommy (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow, that's a really good match Looks great!


----------



## the_sweetest_berry (Jun 12, 2009)

I love it! It looks great!


----------



## Stepiphanie (Jun 12, 2009)

The weave looks amazing girl! It blends so well. I'm trying to do the kinky hair for the summer, I may just have to look into this hair!


----------



## thaidreams (Jun 12, 2009)

This is so BEAUTIFUL!!!!   I wish I could break down and buy some hair again!!!!


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jun 13, 2009)

2 thumbs up!  This looks great!!!!! Blends very well.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jun 13, 2009)

great match!!!!!!!!!! gorgeous hair!

is the hair tangly or anything?


----------



## Sade (Jun 28, 2009)

Ediese  or anyone here who can help. I am getting a weave install on 10 July and I have no clue where to get hair to achieve the look I am going for. Basically, Solange's pictures below. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thank you so very much in advance.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 28, 2009)

Sade said:


> Ediese  or anyone here who can help. I am getting a weave install on 10 July and I have no clue where to get hair to achieve the look I am going for. Basically, Solange's pictures below. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thank you so very much in advance.



It looks like some type of Body Wave or Spiral hair to me. It's not kinky curly.


----------



## timadiva (Jun 29, 2009)

Ediese-
Your hair looks gorgeous! I'm definitely going to be rocking something like this as soon as my current wavy weave is taken out. I just wanted to know if on RHO did you buy the curly kinky or the curly kinky afro? Thans for letting me know!


----------



## LaLaa (Jun 29, 2009)

Your hair looks great! I luv it!


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 29, 2009)

glamazon386 said:


> It looks like some type of Body Wave or Spiral hair to me. It's not kinky curly.


The hair in the siggy looks so healthy and pretty! Keep it up girl!


----------



## Ediese (Jun 29, 2009)

notmyhair said:


> I love your hair...I went to realhairexclusive.com I didn't see anything about shipping to the US...I'm i blind?


 
It should be one of the last choices when you click on the drop down. If you want to get a tracking number, you'll have to select the option that's like 75 euros.


----------



## Ediese (Jun 29, 2009)

jamaicalovely said:


> great match!!!!!!!!!! gorgeous hair!
> 
> is the hair tangly or anything?


 
Thanks!! It doesn't tangle at all. I didn't seal, and I dont' have any problems with shedding either. It's very, very minimal.


----------



## Ediese (Jun 29, 2009)

OcoLove said:


> I'm on a mission RIGHT NOW to recreate this look for myself. I'm 4b though...so I'm a lil nervous about the choices. You think I can do kinkier in fron to blend and a looser curl in back? (basically the opposite of what it sounds like you did).


 
Hey! I did exactly what you're thinking about. I put the kinkier hair in the front, and the loose hair in the back.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 29, 2009)

Ediese, can I please ask your opinion? Here's a link to what my hair looks like now.  

http://curlykitchronicles.blogspot.com/2009/06/many-looks-of-my-curly-perm.html

I want to get a sew-in to hide my hair for the winter but I still want wash and go hair. Do you think I should mix hairs as you did or do you think I would be fine with one type vs. the other & if so which one would you recommend? 

TIA...


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jun 29, 2009)

beautiful!!!!!


----------



## iaec06 (Jun 30, 2009)

I love this hair and I will save up $$$ to get this for the fall. .. my hubby will have a cow after the fact though LOL


----------



## Ediese (Jun 30, 2009)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Ediese, can I please ask your opinion? Here's a link to what my hair looks like now.
> 
> http://curlykitchronicles.blogspot.com/2009/06/many-looks-of-my-curly-perm.html
> 
> ...


 
WOW..your hair is so pretty! It looks so soft. I definitely think that you can blend your hair with the RHO really well without mixing. The AAMH is coarser, and blends better with 4a coarse hair.


----------



## TCatt86 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey Ediese I have a question.   I saw you said that if AAMH was as long as the RHO you would have gotten enough for the whole head, do you still feel that way?  Or would you do it how you did it this time again?


----------



## kjames001 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ediese your hair is so cute!!!


----------



## chavascandy (Jun 30, 2009)

I love it. It's beautiful on you and it looks so natural.


----------



## BomBShell♥ (Jun 30, 2009)

_Dayum mama!!!!! thats looks soooooo hott!!! u make me wanna go get my natural look on!!! butttt i cant unfortunately im still transitioning...lol_


----------



## Sade' (May 17, 2010)

I just ordered some of this hair. 1 pack 16 inches, I hope it falls at least full CBL or SL.

Question: When straightened does this hair still look full?


----------



## angelc (May 17, 2010)

Gorgeous!  It matches your hair beautifully!  Love it!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 17, 2010)

i know this is an old thread...  but good lord ops skin tone is beautiful!!!  flawless and glowing!!!


----------



## jenaccess (May 17, 2010)

Beautiful!!! Looks Natural.


----------



## godsflowerrr (May 17, 2010)

So realistic looking! LOVE IT!


----------

